# gkrellm2 - русский font?

## Zoltan

Что-то какая-то фигня с gkrellm2 (use xft, truetype, fontconfig включены), не могу заставить ее показывать русские буквы, несмотря на то, что шрифты все юникодные и везде все нормально работало всегда, Arial, тот же самый, хотя бы. Таки ведь нет, все показывает как будто я поставил туда iso8859-1 font, всякие там неметские и французские буковки вместо русских.

Я помню та же фигня была на Mandrake 9.1, то есть вообще gkrellm можно заставить показывать русские подписи или надо (LC_ALL=C; gkrellm) ?

----------

## Zoltan

Интересно... получилось сделать русские буковки, но странным образом. Вообщем, указав шрифт "-monotype-arial-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r" вместо xft/fontconfig "Arial 10", все заработало... что-то там явно глючит с выбором xft шрифтов.

----------

